# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  BPMN RUP ECOMMERCE

## othman22222

Slt,

je travaille sur un projet ecommerce je cherche des exemples sur le BPMN des
processus mtier de ecommerce j'ai tant chercher jai pas trouv 
pouvez vous m'aider et il faut le faire avec le logiciel qui s'appel Bonita 
est ce que quelqu'un a dja fait  un exemple avec ecommerce


 ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry::

----------

